# Photoshop forum?



## Tom75 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

wanted to ask if anybody has recommendations for a nice photoshop forum?

Thanks and regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Tom, you're not the only one looking for a Photoshop forum.  John asked the same a few weeks back, but we didn't come up with any great suggestions.  We might add a Photoshop subforum here in the future, but in the meantime, you're welcome to post any questions in the Extending Lightroom subforum and we'll help if we can.


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your answer Victoria.

I also saw the other photoshop forum thread now, sorry for crating a new one 

I think it would be a really good idea to include a photoshop forum here, looking forward to see what you decide.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2012)

No problem at all Tom, it was a good reminder.  I don't have any objection to a 'Photoshop for Lightroom Users' forum.  Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am also looking for a Photography- type of photoshop forum since I don't really want to get into photoshop web design and all these things but it would be nice to learn more advanced image editing techniques that are not possible in LR.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 25, 2012)

I feel it would fit quite well. With this forum being based around Lightroom, Tom, I would imagine most of the Photoshop skills available here will tend to be photography-oriented, so you'd get good practical advice. I think we'd also be pretty fair in offering advice about the best way to achieve the final result and why/how you might want to use Photoshop or choose Lightroom. Using Photoshop for web design might be a stretch though - it's always seemed to me like eating pasta with a claw hammer because you already know how to use the tool...

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, we're live - Photoshop for Lightroom Users.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forumdisplay.php?67-Photoshop-for-Lightroom-Users

I've put it in a separate category of Photoshop Discussion so that people can choose whether to read or not.  

John, it's ok, Tom said he DIDN'T want to get into web design.  I think it's a good idea, and the time's right now.


----------



## Tunney (Nov 12, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No problem at all Tom, it was a good reminder.  I don't have any objection to a 'Photoshop for Lightroom Users' forum.  Anyone else have any thoughts?



I agree and think it is a good idea. After all, LightRoom and Photoshop go hand in hand. 

Tunney


----------

